# xfce caracter divididos desaparecen renderizado[resuelto]

## chrootman

Si a alguien le aparece en el terminal la mitad de las palabras y que la última letra de la palabra dividida visualizada en bold y el resto que desaparece en los menús y en todo el gui por ejemplo de xfce, no así en las apps, lo que en inglés se llamana text splitting, divididas o incompletas debido a un problema de renderizado de las fuentes y no les funciona reinstalar xorg, reinstalar el driver gpu, cambiar el anti-aliasing, hinting a slight ni sub-pixel a RGB, ni cambiar las opciones en gnome-tweak, ni windows manager tweaks. Lo que a mi me funcionó fue agregar la opción Option "AccelMethod"  "uxa". Saludos.

----------

